

Call for nominations for the 13th annual Free Software Awards - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.fsf.org/news/call-for-nominations-free-software-awards

======
gsivil
Am I the only one noticing an important omission in the list of the award
winners? Namely Linus Torvalds.

